
Elon Musk: Apple Likely to Lose to Google in Smartphone Market - eplanit
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Apple-Google-Smartphone-Steve-Jobs,19211.html
======
someperson
This is a terrible article not Hacker News quality. The article's claims about
Elon Musk comments aren't well sourced and come a week after he said it -
leading me to believe this is blog spam.

Here's a better article covering the same topic (but still not that great) :
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/19/elon-musk-with-jobs-gone-
go...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/19/elon-musk-with-jobs-gone-google-will-
win-mobile-and-look-out-for-the-hyperloop/)

Elon Musk's comments on Apple and Android aren't even that important - he's
talking about much more interesting things in that techcrunch article.

------
bound008
As long as Apple is making more revenue and profit on iOS then the largest
Android vendor (Samsung) then Apple hasn't lost. Android has always been
destined to become a bigger pie. It was meant to replace feature phones. But
that pie is split by multiple players.

------
JoeCortopassi
_Tim Cook: Elon Musk likely to lose to Toyota in Automobile market._

This title/article serves no other purpose but to take half of the top ten
keywords in HN and pack them into one post. Elon Musk is a smart man, but his
experience is far outside the smartphone realm, and his reasoning is as
insightful as an MSN/Yahoo article circa Steve Jobs passing.

~~~
snogglethorpe
Yeah; Musk is a smart guy, but unfortunately he passed into drooling-hero-
worship territory a while ago.

He could barf on the sidewalk and people would be posting breathless blog
posts within minutes trying to interpret the contents ("What Does It Mean For
Our Future OMG?!")... ><

